# 5 spot aiming help/pin size



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I got some advice from a very decorated shooter this past weekend who was trying to help me out and I tried to put into use but not sure if its for me or not. 

I shoot BHFS. I typically shoot a 299-300 48-53X. I shoot a 29mm Shrewd Nomad scope. All season I shot a .029 red fiber. This past weekend I shot our state tournament. Shot a 599 104X on the weekend. The shooter I spoke of above saw my sight setup and told me I need to go to a larger fiber (he shoots just a push pin with a black bead on top) that covers up the white. I came home last night and tried a .120 fiber but it just didn't seem to work for me. When I shoot my .029, it seems like I hold it off to the right of the X and focus 90% on the X and execute the shot. 

The problem I had when I tried the .120 is that the float seemed to mess with me more. I tried to keep the fiber so it blocked the white and when/if I saw white I seemed to move it more. 

My question is, has anyone tried a larger pin and found it didn't work for them? Also, is the issue I have when I use my .029 something I should be concerned about?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A larger pin sometimes takes a lot of time to get used to. If you think it will be better for you in the long run, stick with it. If not go back to the smaller pin.

Since you hold off of the X so you can see it, you might consider going to a circle instead of a dot. I have a similar problem in that I keep moving the dot so that I can peek at the X. The circle helps me with that. Have you ever tried one?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

aread said:


> A larger pin sometimes takes a lot of time to get used to. If you think it will be better for you in the long run, stick with it. If not go back to the smaller pin.
> 
> Since you hold off of the X so you can see it, you might consider going to a circle instead of a dot. I have a similar problem in that I keep moving the dot so that I can peek at the X. The circle helps me with that. Have you ever tried one?


No I have not, but I am not sure they are legal in the BHFS class


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

I would actually say the opposite. You like seeing the x, so see it. Try a 19 or 10 pin and also i would try green and use a light. Aim at the x, stare at the x, put pin in middle of x.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm playing between a .060" fiber and a .125" fiber right now. The .060" fiber blocks the X nicely and centers in the white "ok" but leaves more white than I like. I'm still playing with the .125" fiber trying to get it square to the scope (side issue that the fiber is smaller than the aperture in the pin). The larger fiber covers most of the white with a sliver left over to center on. If I hade to make a decision today, I would go with the .060" fiber. I also use a verifier to sharpen the pin and leave the target a bit fuzzy which is acceptable for me. 

You can also get a ring for BHFS if you search around enough. 

You are talking BHFS and not BHFS Open, right? Are you "in the hunt" with your current performance? 
The bigger dot won't keep the one out of the lake, but if you are looking for more X's, it might be a good idea to get a coaching session or two to take full advantage of things like dot changes.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rick! said:


> I'm playing between a .060" fiber and a .125" fiber right now. The .060" fiber blocks the X nicely and centers in the white "ok" but leaves more white than I like. I'm still playing with the .125" fiber trying to get it square to the scope (side issue that the fiber is smaller than the aperture in the pin). The larger fiber covers most of the white with a sliver left over to center on. If I hade to make a decision today, I would go with the .060" fiber. I also use a verifier to sharpen the pin and leave the target a bit fuzzy which is acceptable for me.
> 
> You can also get a ring for BHFS if you search around enough.
> 
> ...


Not sure what BHFS open is? 

Yea, Im gonna try a .060 pin tonight and see how I like it. I know if wont keep me out of the X but I think his thinking was I would see less movement which should translate into stronger shots where I don't back off when I see movement.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

If you can't stand NOT seeing the X, try a ring.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Fixed sights, 599 and 104 Xs..... What's wrong with that?

.029" to .120" is quite a jump. I'd try smaller, .019" or slightly larger, like .039" is a commons size.
I used .029" for years in all type events and I didn't see where I was hurting myself. 
I've also used bigger dots, but it's a learn process. For Indoor 5 spot I used a dot just bigger enough to cover the 5 and allowed some "float" as some call it.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mahly said:


> If you can't stand NOT seeing the X, try a ring.


To get a ring I would have to shoot a large pin with no fiber in it. Lenses even if no magnification, are illegal in BHFS.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Fixed sights, 599 and 104 Xs..... What's wrong with that?
> 
> .029" to .120" is quite a jump. I'd try smaller, .019" or slightly larger, like .039" is a commons size.
> I used .029" for years in all type events and I didn't see where I was hurting myself.
> I've also used bigger dots, but it's a learn process. For Indoor 5 spot I used a dot just bigger enough to cover the 5 and allowed some "float" as some call it.


Thanks, I shot much better than last year. My inside outs were up quite a bit and I hit 16 more Xs than last year at state.

I think I am gonna try the .06 tonight and if I don't like it I will go back to the .029 and maybe pick up a .039 at nationals.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't have any goals of winning this year and so I just shot my .19 pin all winter at the leagues and had forgotten how hard it is to shoot indoor with a pin. I have played around with black dots in the past and my best shooting comes from a dot that is slightly larger than the 10 ring on a vegas target, I never did like the really big black dots that cover the entire white area or yellow area but some guys really like them. For me a black dot that covers the x on 5-spot and the 10 ring on vegas allows me to hide the holes of my arrows and the target stays fresh looking all night. With a sight pin the holes that I form that are off center end up sucking me in because I can see them.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I haven't shot a lot of indoor this year and when I do I'm pretty average (50-55× fs). However I score better with a fairly small fiber (.019) even when shooting with magnification (.45 so not lots). Every time I try a larger dot or pin I seem to start unconsciously creating movement to see the spot. Some of my best shooting is when I'm actually focused on the pin with the spot in secondary focus (I use a clarifier and I'm far sighted) which is all wrong according to many.
I have tried a few rings but I don't think I've tried one small enough to really get comfortable, I intend to try a very thin one which goes inside the 5 next year.

Grant


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Padgett said:


> I didn't have any goals of winning this year and so I just shot my .19 pin all winter at the leagues and had forgotten how hard it is to shoot indoor with a pin. I have played around with black dots in the past and my best shooting comes from a dot that is slightly larger than the 10 ring on a vegas target, I never did like the really big black dots that cover the entire white area or yellow area but some guys really like them. For me a black dot that covers the x on 5-spot and the 10 ring on vegas allows me to hide the holes of my arrows and the target stays fresh looking all night. With a sight pin the holes that I form that are off center end up sucking me in because I can see them.


You have just perfectly described me.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will post some pictures of my BHFS set up. I prefer a larger dot. I got a bunch of different finished nails hand filed them to fit inside my up pin. It covers the X and most of the white or yellow depending on the face. 
I am not very good 300 54-57 on a 5 spot but the larger dot has been very calming to me


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I threw a .060 pin in and went and shot Tuesday night. Shot a 300 with 51. Shots seemed to break great most of the time. only had a couple close ones and nothing in the blue peeking in. Think I might like this setup.


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've put my two top pins, both .19 close together so where the x ring is sandwiched between them, I liked it for a while. Seems like I shoot gaps better during 3D so I tried it. I haven't had the nerve to try at a tournament though. You're a darn good shooter. You beat me all the time. Like I told you at pine hill you're my goal to beat at all our shoots. Lol. Try the gap thing, since we can't shoot a circle. If you like seeing the x it really works. 
See you in Louisville.


----------

